# Hamburgs?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about hamburgs. I think they are really cool and i may get a few.


----------



## haley4217 (Dec 30, 2012)

camocatfish53 said:


> Does anyone know anything about hamburgs. I think they are really cool and i may get a few.


I've been raising Silver Spangled Hamburgs for three years now and am vey pleased with my choice. They're a smaller breed that at best are medium sized egg layers. Wouldn't consider them a dual purpose breed as they're weight isn't very high and for meat production they're slow to gain weight and size. They are consistent producers with an egg about every 30 hours even the hens that are starting their fourth year.

Hamburgs and light eaters and forage very well making them good free rangers. They aren't likely to go broody so you'll,have to depend on an incubator. For weather extremes either hot or cold I think the hamburg is a great choice. They handle the heat well (90 - 100 degrees) and I haven't had to provide them with supplemental heat with cold down into the mid-teens. They're alert and not flighty even in a larger flock. My rooster is very protective of his hens and quick to raise the alarm and move everyone to safety when there's a threat overhead.

Last spring I added some other breeds to the flock and the Hamburgs have adopted them well and all are getting along well. The hamburg rooster has been effective with the larger hens and is giving me fertile crossbreed eggs.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They sound like a really nice breed to have!


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

I couldn't agree with you more! They are a terrific heritage breed with great beauty & can be quite the 'Show Bird' if interested in doing so @ your local County Fair or Poultry Shows. They usually do quite well & most people love seeing the Roosters because of their flashy colors & tentive alertness!


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

What do they look like


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

My profile pic is a gold pencilled hamburg, they are the smallest of the breeds, I only got her yesterday, she is amazingly friendly, I'd even say to friendly, whole trying to put mite powder on my other chickens she was flying to our shoulders/arms etc. I dnt know if all hamburgs are flighty but I love her, she is great!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

We have 2 Hamburgers. They are smaller then average chickens but great foragers. One of ours have gone broody twice! 
They are the 2 black and white ones.


----------

